# Driving Distance from Marina to Al Satwa



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi everyone 


I'll be moving to Dubai within a few months. First thanks everyone, this forum is so great, lots of valuable information in thereads. 

I started looking for residential areas and schools for my son.
I'm looking for apartments in Marina and Palm. And one of the possible schools is located in Al Satwa . So I want to know how bad the traffic will be in the morning from Marina and from Palm to Al Satwa. The distance as I saw from google maps is not so great but I have no idea about traffic conditions.

So how much will it take to reach Al Satwa in the morning traffic ?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not too bad as you're going against the traffic, depending on where in Satwa (if it's in the centre near the bus station, Satwa can be a nightmare) I'd say 30-45 mins each way.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Like Andy mentioned, reaching Satwa would not be a problem. But Satwa itself might be crowded - so living close to Satwa will not help either.


----------



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

the school is Wellington Primary, as I see from google maps its near Sheikhe Zayed road 
its close to Centennial University of Dubai


And how do you compare Marina with Palm by means of traffic ?


----------

